# What are you top all time favorite TV Themes?



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 20, 2010)

There's a TV show one, so I thought I'd make a TV show theme one.

My picks:

Stargate Atlantis Theme
Human Target (pretty sweet work by Bear)
Caprica
X-Files (even though it's simple, it was definitely a unique theme at the time)
McGyver
A-Team
Unsolved Mysteries
Enterprise Theme (the one that was tossed and never used in the intro, but the show it was)
DS9 Theme (first version)
Quantum Leap

Forgive me if this has been done already.


----------



## Justus (Mar 20, 2010)

Alf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NYx5O8M2Yo

Magnum PI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fdzRnS3VuY

Star Trek: Voyager
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ccYZTONpic

JAG
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjMzEijgD98

Mission Impossible
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWGeRgFa-hI

Hawaii 50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AepyGm9Me6w&feature=fvw


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 20, 2010)

ABC Wide Word of Sports

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yvkT2uMnIY


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 20, 2010)

Justus @ Sat Mar 20 said:


> ...Magnum PI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fdzRnS3VuY



Some years ago I did some radio spots with Magnum`s german synchronous voice. It was very cool.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm old school in that department (and I do not watch much TV)

Mission Impossible
Star Trek
Mannix
The Twilight Zone
6 feet under


----------



## midphase (Mar 20, 2010)

I think the same list as my TV show favorites apply...but let me elaborate:

The Love Boat 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmUlKPthrag

I think this song/theme is one of the best mood setters ever written. And the moment those string 16ths come up it feels like the sun is shining and I've got a margarita in my hand!




Fantasy Island

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x_QbVDlLbI

Have you guys gone back and actually listen to the score for that show? It's really great writing and great orchestrations, old school definitely...but man that lush sound is timeless.



Space 1999 - 2nd Season (although Barry Grey's 1st season theme is also notable). Something about that guitar melody is just intriguing and unpredictable...I can hum it anytime...it's imprinted in my brain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqdMmH7UE_s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WZW4groJro

Dr. Who 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0TEmJEjUSY

This to me ushered the idea that you could score a TV opening with synths and weird sounds when doing so was probably looked down upon.



South Park 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ0Kn6O3v7s

Come on...don't tell me that Les Claypool didn't write one of the most unique and recognizable opening themes ever?


Star Trek TNG 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL8nnMpV2Eo

Goldsmith baby!

Seinfeld 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epb5HCZNBZQ

Jonathan Wolff created one of the most easily identifiable themes ever, and probably ensured that him or his extended family would be set for life.

Happy Days

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMxkMy9JvXI

Also a great opening song which captures the feel of the show we're about to watch almost instantly.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 20, 2010)

*Taxi*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzhwx8aOO0A


*Dallas*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsVZUJVVaIE


*Hockey Night in Canada*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsVZUJVVaIE


*Get Smart*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvMj5LuT5hk


*The Avengers*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IT-3XO-jw4


*The Bugs Bunny Show Intro*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40g8RCjV ... re=related


*ABC Wide Word of Sports*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yvkT2uMnIY


----------



## Ed (Mar 20, 2010)

How about Buck Rogers? Thats classic :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp2RqlAWzfk

All I hear when I hear it now is the South Park version though :lol:

The Original Battlestar Galactica theme is also pretty memorable.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 20, 2010)

> Taxi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzhwx8aOO0A



Ah, forgot about that one!


Yeah, Ed, the original BSG theme was nice, and is in fact used in the new one more as a sound prop. The BSG theme in Season 1 (on the new one) I like a lot. It was orchestrated a little light, and the theme isn't strong, But you can hear it entirely during the whole show. Unfortunately in Season 2 they tried that Lisa Gerrard type theme, which didn't work for me at all.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 20, 2010)

Haven't thought about liking a TV theme in so long that I have to go back to remembering themes I admired years ago -- though they might not catch my ear the same way today.

Certainly got tired of hearing it after 15 years or so, but really liked the ER theme when it was new.

Picket Fences.
http://www.youtube.com/ò§8   Ê	·...	Ý§:   Ê	Þ§:   Ê	ß§:   Ê	à§:   Ê	á§:   Ê


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 21, 2010)

I know I'm going old school on you guys, but every one of these gives me (nostalgic) goose bumps):

Man From Uncle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC88U1SyQQw

Lost In Space: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80TAVW3paBA

Land of the Giants: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6f39xCBlKw

Thunderbirds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vpMy14XiBw

The Avengers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IT-3XO-jw4


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 21, 2010)

This theme can be placed over any footage and make it hilarious. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg

Got footage of rape? torture? murder? Just speed it up and place this music over it and get the popcorn ready.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80948847/


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 21, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> I know I'm going old school on you guys, but every one of these gives me (nostalgic) goose bumps):
> 
> Man From Uncle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC88U1SyQQw
> 
> ...



I believe the Lost in Space theme was done by 'Johnny' Williams( JohnWiliams)
Always loved that one.

What about the Jetsons theme? ( before Elfman co-opted it for The Simpsons)


----------



## The_Controllers (Mar 21, 2010)

Prison Break! Pure-Awesomeness.


----------



## Justus (Mar 21, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> Crap, I forgot my most favorite of them all:
> 
> John Barry's theme to The Persuaders, very little known TV shows from the 70's but the music is so haunting and the melody so brilliant:
> 
> ...



This show was known here in Germany for its brilliant synchro. (Some even say the German dialogues are way better than the original.)


----------



## midphase (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, one more:

The Theme from the short lived cartoon The Critic...and incidentally my favorite Hans Zimmer piece of music he's ever written:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFMsOeWyWTY


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 26, 2010)

Another vote for anything Mike Post. 

Stingray is a good lost one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwRRqeAEzJk


----------



## CFDG (Mar 27, 2010)

Also from "Johnny" Williams, 1967:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP2TEdOAldQ


----------



## re-peat (Jun 5, 2010)

Definitely my favourite tv-series theme of the past decades: http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/HUSTLE_MainTheme.mp3 (HUSTLE). Written and performed by Simon Rogers.

_


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 5, 2010)

.

*
Mannix* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyZL_3bx ... re=related


*Streets of San Francisco*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F0wlfmx ... re=related


This version of *Kojak*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EExXoKg5 ... re=related


*ROOTS*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpLSkCir ... re=related


*Taxi*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzhwx8aO ... re=related



*Hill Street Blues*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtWjhN86 ... re=related


*Family Ties*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iliLnQma ... re=related
Written by Jeff Barry & Tom Scott 
Vocals : Johnny Mathis and _( the very sweet )_ Deniece Williams ... 


*Alf*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhFE4oxi ... re=related



... _(sigh)_ ... this topic brings back memories ...


Cheers ... :wink: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPx1lPoY ... re=related[/youtube]


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jun 5, 2010)

CFDG @ Sat Mar 27 said:


> Also from "Johnny" Williams, 1967:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP2TEdOAldQ



Ah crap, the opener was so exciting that I was pretty disappointed that the show didn't follow


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 5, 2010)

Mission Impossible
Perry Mason

Back when real instruments and 3 assistant running an SSL board were used.


----------



## MichaelJM (Jun 5, 2010)

Ranietz @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> *The Visitor*: http://www.televisiontunes.com/Visitor_(The).html by David Arnold


I can't believe someone else saw this show!  I barely remember it, but for some reason the theme song stuck in my mind. I had no idea it was David Arnold! (no wonder I liked it)

Ditto the *Unsolved Mysteries* theme.

*Early Edition*; Fabulous theme music (by W.G. Snuffy Walden):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCD5gPm3DFg

*Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction*; Hated the show, but really enjoyed the intro music to it (by Al Kasha, I believe):
http://www.televisiontunes.com/Beyond_B ... ction.html

*Star Trek: Voyager*; Didn't watch the show, but really enjoyed the theme (by Jerry Goldsmith):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6IpjBCVYo8

*Star Trek: Deep Space 9*: All time favorite (by Dennis McCarthy):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNYRWo15E08

Notice a "theme" here? 
*sigh*... the days when I actually had time to watch television. Interesting to look back when I was younger and remember what affected me.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 5, 2010)

I like Patrick and Ned's lists.


I Spy (has that been mentioned?) 

In fact Earle Hagen has several great others such as:

Andy Griffith

The Mod squad

Mike Hammer (Harlem Nocturne)

Wild Wild West was a great theme but need to see who wrote it.


----------



## careyford (Jun 5, 2010)

Andy Griffith +1
Peter Gunn
Remington Steele
Wild Wild West +1 (Richard Markowitz?)
Stargate SG-1 (from a cue from the movie)
Lots of others...


----------



## careyford (Jun 5, 2010)

Definitely include Simpson's, Magnum PI, original Battlestar Galactica, Hogan's Heroes, Get Smart and JAG. So many good themes. I can still hum them all, too.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 5, 2010)

Peter Gunn! +1 Way at the top along with Mission Impossible, Twilight Zone and Star Trek


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

greatest of all time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a23ibUHxlNY


2 greatest classic themes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr_CJL1YQRc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo8Qls0HnWo



last personal favorite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdmtY0vux30

>8o


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 5, 2010)

Bonanza is a pure classic piece of Americana as well.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 5, 2010)

Bonanza


----------



## dp_audio (Jun 5, 2010)

All time favorite is Star Trek TNG by Jerry Goldsmith. 8) 

Love The Simpsons too.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 5, 2010)

Patty Duke-or aren't we doing vocals?

I Dream of Jeannie

Dick van Dyke

The Simp...er, I mean-The Jetsons!

Green Acres


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 5, 2010)

+1 for most of the list, but loved listening to Harlem Nocturne as a TV theme.


----------



## David Story (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, Harlem Nocturne is the great Earle Hagen's first hit, then decades later, his last hit. The Andy Griffith Show, The Dick Van Dyke Show, I Spy, Mod Squad, That Girl. Pretty amazing range. 

Did anyone mention Bear's New Battlestar Galactica theme?
Six Feet Under- Thomas Newman

I like the Bernard Herrmann Twilight Zone, but the Marius Constant theme rules.

Great thread!


----------



## cc64 (Jun 5, 2010)

David Story @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> Did anyone mention Bear's New Battlestar Galactica theme?



+1 for the new Galactica theme but that would be Richard Gibbs not Bear Mc Creary. Bear was Gibbs' assistant on the first series.

Best,

Claude


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 7, 2010)

Thundercats! Some great underscore as well although it was a small amount that got reused to death.

Old school cartoons are hard to beat - Flintstones, Jetsons, Simpsons (yeah, it's derivative, but still extremely well done).

Lots of great stuff from Mike Post and Lalo Schifrin. Mission Impossible is an all time classic, and there's an album released of music from the show - lots of killer tracks on that one, definitely worth tracking down if you haven't heard it.

Thanks for the mention of The Critic, that's my new favorite piece from Hans Zimmer.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 7, 2010)

For me - the 'old version' 70's Mr Men theme (may have been UK only??)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHUhK7RxBuA&feature=related

I wish pre-school was still this simple/beautiful. Today's preschool TV gets a bit ADD.


----------



## castaliamusic (Jun 7, 2010)

love this theme (Les Galapiats):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKeezqdWWW4


----------



## castaliamusic (Jun 7, 2010)

and Michel Strogoff, by Vladimir Cosma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhhXSZVORu4&feature=related


----------



## cc64 (Jun 10, 2010)

UFO 

That was cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB1k02yh43A


----------



## CFDG (Jun 11, 2010)

Another great Allen's show:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT8zSEYB_3I

I'm surprised this one hasn't been mentionned yet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhZhzt1rh7o


----------



## Ed (Jun 11, 2010)

I know its not an old classic but I love the Dexter intro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej8-Rqo-VT4


----------



## Ed (Jun 11, 2010)

cc64 @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> David Story @ Sat Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone mention Bear's New Battlestar Galactica theme?
> ...



Actually Bear was only Richard's assistant for the mini-series. Richard scored 1 or 2 episodes in Season 1 but other than that it was all Bear on his own.

Though is there really a main BSG theme?


----------



## cc64 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ed @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> Actually Bear was only Richard's assistant for the mini-series. Richard scored 1 or 2 episodes in Season 1 but other than that it was all Bear on his own.
> 
> Though is there really a main BSG theme?



Hi Ed, i have to thank you. You're the one that brought this series to my attention and i devoured it in like 3 weeks...Yup all 4 series plus the Pilot mini-series >8o 
I'm taking a break and i'll check Caprica this fall ; )

Here are a few themes i find very defining of the series' music. Everything was already there in the mini-series even the Taikos and Duduk etc... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4UPJv08c1k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLCej27o ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTvirxS-MHA

Also the gamelan theme that starts like Shine on you crazy diamond...ABCF

Bear has done a tremendous job on the series but i find Gibbs had a lot of really good creative input in defining the BSG sound and hardly ever gets a mention...

Claude


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 11, 2010)

How could I forget Underdog? I've always wanted to do a really Wagnerian orchestral arrangement of it with operatic soprano singing it. Preferably in German.

Dexter has a great theme and opening sequence.


----------



## lux (Jun 11, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> Crap, I forgot my most favorite of them all:
> 
> John Barry's theme to The Persuaders, very little known TV shows from the 70's but the music is so haunting and the melody so brilliant:
> 
> ...



i was about mentioning it, such a nice theme.


----------



## David Story (Jun 22, 2010)

Let's add:
Friday Night Lights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCqSYDBO6cY

The Addams Family
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVDJvrBFDDc

Mission Impossible may be the topper, what's better known, more imitated or cooler?

You could add the Pink Panther Theme, but I like the movie version best.


----------



## CFDG (Jun 23, 2010)

Marc Lanjean wrote this theme for the french series "Les Cinq Dernières Minutes", 1958.

This is one of my all-time favorites.

http://www.coucoucircus.org/series/generique.php?id=162


----------

